# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Konkursi Fotografik 2009. Syri i Arte

## BvizioN

Konkursi fotografik 2009 fillon nga data 5 Janar 2009 dhe do zhvillohet per co muaj deri ne fund te vitit.

*Cilat jane ndryshimet e konkursit fotografik 2009 me konkursin fotografik 2008?*

_1- Konkursi fotografik 2009 perbehet nga 12 pjese (Cdo muaj nje pjese)_

_2- Anetaret do kene te drejte te konkurojne vetem me nje fotografi per pjese._

_3- Anetaret do kene te drejte te votojne vetem nje fotografi per cdo pjese._

_4- Cdo muaj do kete vetem nje fotografi fituese. 12 fotografite fituese te 12 pjesejeve konkurojne ne fund te vitit per fotografine me te mire._

_5- Anetaret qe shkelin rregullat e konkursit (te cilat do behen te carta se shpejti) zhvendosen automatikisht nga konkurimi do u hiqet te drejta te konkurojne ne konkurset e ardheshme._

_6- Ndryshimi me kryesor eshte se ne konkursin fotografik 2009 juve konkuroni per cmimin 'Syri i Arte'. Ky nuk eshte thjeshte nje cmim simbolik.  Syri i Arte pemban nje dhurate mbi 100 Euro dhe mund te jete nje dicka qe ka lidhje me fotografine. (Aparat fotografik psh) Sponsorizuesit e ketij cmimi jane stafi i forumit. Detajet e cmimit do kthjellohen gjithnje e me teper gjate zhvillimit te konkursit._

_7- Edhe ne kete konkurs, krijimet do ngelen anonime deri ne perfundimin e plote te tij. Do kete rregulla te ashpra per te parandaluar dublikimin e llogarive ne forum (per arsyje votash). Ne konkursin aktual 2008 ka anetare qe kane konkuruar dhe votojne me dy llogari! Ky eshte turp per cilin do qe eshte i shtyre nga pasioni per fotografine ne pjesmarrjen e ketij konkursi. Ne konkursin e ardheshem, toleranca per anetare te tille do jete zero._ 


*Si do funksionoje dorezimi i krijimeve?*

Anetaret mund te konkurojne ne te gjitha pjeset, por vetem me nga nje fotografi per pjese. Anetaret mund ti dergojne krijimet e tyre ne adresen konkursi@hotmail.co.uk duke i vene subjektit *Konkursi 2009*. Eshte teper e rendesishme qe bashke me fotografine qe zgjidhni per konkurim te dergoni *1) Titullin e fotografise*, *2) Emrin tuaj perdorues ne forum*. Mos supozoni se une i njoh anetaret nga adresat qe kane.

Data perfundimtare e dorezimit te fotografive eshte gjithnje 5 dite para hapjes se konkursit. Psh, per pjesen e pare te Konkursit qe do hapet me daten 5 Janar 2009,fotografite do jene dorezuar deri me daten 31 Dhjetor. Per pjesen e dyte qe hapet me daten 5 Shkurt, fotografite do jene dorezuar deri me 31 Janar e keshtu me radhe.

Kjo teme do ngelet e hapur per mendimet dhe sygjerimet tuaja.

----------


## zerbina

Une nuk jam fotografe profesioniste. Me cfare teme afersisht duhet ta bejme fotografine ?

----------


## BvizioN

> Une nuk jam fotografe profesioniste. Me cfare teme afersisht duhet ta bejme fotografine ?


Te gjithe ketu jemi amatore, nuk kemi ndonje fotograf profesional ne forum.

Nese pyetja jote ishe cfare kadegorie fotografish mund te prezantohen, pergjigja eshte te gjitha. Peisazhe, portrete, makro, abstrakte etj. Vetem nuk duhet te permbajne materiale te pahijeshme qe bien ne kondershtim me rregulloren e forumit, dhe nuk duhet te rendohen me fotoshop.

----------


## RaPSouL

Vërtet dicka ende më interesante se ajo që po zhvillohet sivjet, posacërisht më pëlqeu fakti se mund të votohet vetëm një fotografi e jo 2 e më tepër, poashtu edhe që do të ketë cdo muaj nga një konkurs është dicka tepër interesante dhe e mirë.

Shpresojmë që të ketë sa më shumë fotografi të bukura dhe konkursi të jetë sa më interesant, u dëshiroj fat dhe suksese anëtarëve të forumit përgjat paraqitjes dhe marjes së votave për fotografitë e tyre.

----------


## Marijuana85

Bashkohem me mendimin e Rapsoulit.
Urime per iden dhe faleminderit per hapjen e konkursit e cilin e pres me padurim !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Vërtet dicka ende më interesante se ajo që po zhvillohet sivjet, posacërisht më pëlqeu fakti se mund të votohet vetëm një fotografi e jo 2 e më tepër, poashtu edhe që do të ketë cdo muaj nga një konkurs është dicka tepër interesante dhe e mirë.
> 
> Shpresojmë që të ketë sa më shumë fotografi të bukura dhe konkursi të jetë sa më interesant, u dëshiroj fat dhe suksese anëtarëve të forumit përgjat paraqitjes dhe marjes së votave për fotografitë e tyre.



Me pelqen ideja. Eshte shume ide e bukur. Do isha i lumtur te merrja pjese dhe vet ne te po te mundesha. Gjithsesi, meqe jemi ne fazen pergatitore, do jepja nje sugjerim per moderatorin BvizioN e qe do vleje per Konkursin 2009.

Antaret qe do votojne fotografine te kene se paku mbi 30 postime ne forum, dhe te kene se paku me shume se 2 ose 3 muaj te regjistruar ne kete forum.

E kuptoj qe cmimi do jete simbolik, por ka njerez te atille qe do regjistrojne me shume username, ose do "mobilizojne" miqte e te afermit qe te bejne namin, me qellim qe te ndryshojne rezultatin. 

Them qe duhet pare si sugjerim... Tani topin e keni ju ne dore  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju pergezoj dhe njehere...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Shume e drejte ideja qe te votojne vetem antaret qe kane 2-3muaj regjistrim!....eshte akoma me mire se 30postime se keto jane shume kollaj per tu bere.Mos u ngelet qejfi antareve me te rinj.
Me pelqen ideja e votomit te nje fotoje te vetme.Keshtu nuk do kete konfuzion.
Presim atere cdo te ndodhe  :buzeqeshje:   Personalisht uroj dhe nje ritje cilesie te fotove se deri tani per mendimin tim disa kane shume te mira, por ama disa te tjera qesharake do te thoja....

Konkurs te mbare te gjitheve!

----------


## strange

Nga sa foto për muaj mund te konkurrojnë?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Nga sa foto për muaj mund te konkurrojnë?


E ke të shkruar nga Bvizion më lartë, pra një fotografi për cdo konkurs/muaj.

----------


## strange

Atë e morra vesh RaPSoul, jo me sa Foto po nga sa. Dua te them se sa Fotografi me se shumti mund te ketë për një muaj nga te gjithë Anëtaret. Sa eshte numri maksimal i lejuar i Fotografive qe do te konkurojn?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Atë e morra vesh RaPSoul, jo me sa Foto po nga sa. Dua te them se sa Fotografi me se shumti mund te ketë për një muaj nga te gjithë Anëtaret. Sa eshte numri maksimal i lejuar i Fotografive qe do te konkurojn?


Aty nuk ka ndonjë limit të vendosur sa foto do të marin pjesë në konkurs, sepse secili është i lejuar ose ka të drejtë të merr pjesë nëpër secilin konkurs, andaj nuk besoi se ka ndonjë kufi të caktuar, këtë ende më qartë mund të ta sqaroj BvizioN.

----------


## BvizioN

MmEeTtIi, 30 fotografi per cdo muaj. Nese fjala vjen, 40 anetare dergojne 40 fotografi per konkurim, atehere vetem 30 anetaret qe kane deguar fotografite te paret futen ne konkurimin e muajt, ndersa 10 anetaret qe kane derguar fotografite te fundit i prezantojne keto krijime ne muajn e ardhshem.

Siq e tha RaPSouL, gjithsecili ka te drejte te marre pjese me nga nje fotografi per konkurs, ne te gjitha konkurset. Por numri i pergjithshem i fotografive per nje konkurs eshte 30 (numer qe nuk besoj te tejkalohet) dhe vetem 30 anetaret qe dergojne fotografite te paret u eshte e garantuar pjesmarrja ne konkursin aktual te muajt.

----------


## Elian70

E para
Raporti aktual i anetareve te regjistruar me vetem 30 fotografi me duket pak si
jo i drejte pasi konkursi eshte per te gjithe. Per kete mendoj qe te gjitha fotot
e derguara ti prezantohen STAFIT, i cili te zgjedhe 30 fotografite e muajit.
Kjo sepse mund te behen fotografi shume te dobeta me celular ose makina te rendomta 
dhe per arsye "shpejtesie dergimi" mund te digjet kot nje foto qe ia vlen.
Atehere une propozoj qe fotot ti marresh TI BvizioN dhe t'ja tregosh stafit 
pa u dhene emrat e postuesve. Me pas seleksiono vete te 30 fotot e muajit dhe besoj qe do te 
jene te lumtur te gjithe.

E dyta
Besoj se postuesit duhet te japin nje prove qe fotografia eshte e tyre, pasi une mund ti them 
nje fotografi qe ta "shkrep" ai foton dhe c'u kuptua pastaj(nuk e kam per foto te shkarkuara nga interneti)
Kete mendoheni vete ju se per momentin s'po me vjen asgje ndermend.


p.s. nje kuriozitet i vogel: ti BvizioN a merr pjese ne konkurs ????

URIME per KONKURSIN 2009 !

----------


## strange

> MmEeTtIi, 30 fotografi per cdo muaj. Nese fjala vjen, 40 anetare dergojne 40 fotografi per konkurim, atehere vetem 30 anetaret qe kane deguar fotografite te paret futen ne konkurimin e muajt, ndersa 10 anetaret qe kane derguar fotografite te fundit i prezantojne keto krijime ne muajn e ardhshem.
> 
> Siq e tha RaPSouL, gjithsecili ka te drejte te marre pjese me nga nje fotografi per konkurs, ne te gjitha konkurset. Por numri i pergjithshem i fotografive per nje konkurs eshte 30 (numer qe nuk besoj te tejkalohet) dhe vetem 30 anetaret qe dergojne fotografite te paret u eshte e garantuar pjesmarrja ne konkursin aktual te muajt.



Atë desha te di. Pra me sa kuptova unë 30 fotografi çdo muaj, dhe ne muajin e fundit do te jen vetëm 12 Fotografi? A nuk do ishte me mire te kualifikoheshin dy fotografi çdo muaj tani do kishim ne Finale 24 .Numri gati i njëjte sa numri i fotografive pjesëmarrëse si çdo muaj?

----------


## BvizioN

> Atë desha te di. Pra me sa kuptova unë 30 fotografi çdo muaj, dhe ne muajin e fundit do te jen vetëm 12 Fotografi? A nuk do ishte me mire te kualifikoheshin dy fotografi çdo muaj tani do kishim ne Finale 24 .Numri gati i njëjte sa numri i fotografive pjesëmarrëse si çdo muaj?


Egzaktesisht ashtu siq e ke kuptuar.

Ideja jote nuk eshte e keqe, mire po eshte me e thjeshte per anetaret qe te votojne vetem per nje fotografi. Ashtu siq eshte tani ka patur plot konfuzione, e megjithese nuk ka ku te shkoje me e thjeshte qe eshte: Voto 5 fotografi qe te pelqejne.

Do jene 12 fotografi, por ama do jene me te bukurat. Dhe te gjithe do kene 12 here mundesine per te shkelqyer, nese me te vertete kan pasion fotografine.

Sugjerimet e mesiperme ne lidhje me votimet i kam konsideruar me pare, dhe do kete rregull teper te rrepte per menyren e votimeve, dhe kush do kete te drejte te  votoje. Me kalimin e kohes do formulojme bashkarisht nje rregullore, gjithesi me intereson shume mendimi juaj dhe mos hezitoni te shpreheni ne kete teme.

----------


## BvizioN

> E para
> Raporti aktual i anetareve te regjistruar me vetem 30 fotografi me duket pak si
> jo i drejte pasi konkursi eshte per te gjithe. Per kete mendoj qe te gjitha fotot
> e derguara ti prezantohen STAFIT, i cili te zgjedhe 30 fotografite e muajit.
> Kjo sepse mund te behen fotografi shume te dobeta me celular ose makina te rendomta 
> dhe per arsye "shpejtesie dergimi" mund te digjet kot nje foto qe ia vlen.
> Atehere une propozoj qe fotot ti marresh TI BvizioN dhe t'ja tregosh stafit 
> pa u dhene emrat e postuesve. Me pas seleksiono vete te 30 fotot e muajit dhe besoj qe do te 
> jene te lumtur te gjithe.
> ...



E kuptoj shqetesimin tend.

Mire po, te gjithe kane te drejte te konkurojne. Ajo qe mendoj une eshte, nese fjala vjen dorezohen 50 fotografi muajn e pare, vetem 30 te parat konkurojne automatikisht, 20 te tjerat jane ne radhe per muajn tjeter. Ketu sigurisht shtohen dhe te tjera qe mund te dergohen, e keshtu me radhe.

Per sa i perket autoresise, po mendoj dicka qe do e evitoje krejtesisht vjedhjen e fotove, po mund ta veshtiresoje pak punen e fotografeve. Sillni ndonje ide nese u bie ndermend.

----------


## BvizioN

Vlen te shtoj se arsyja pse 30 fotografi per konkurs dhe jo me teper ashte kufizimi teknik ne strukturen e sondazhit qe lejon vetem 30 opsione maksimumi. Ajo qe tha Elian70 mbi nje seleksionim te fotografive me te mira, dhe refuzim te pjesmarrjes se fotografive me kualitet te dobet, eshte dicka qe mund te konsiderohet. Kush vendos se cila fotografi ka vlera per te konkuruar dhe cila jo, ngelet pikepyetje! Mbase 5 persona te zgjedhur nga ju, te cilet nuk do jene ne dijeni te autoresise.

----------


## Elian70

> Vlen te shtoj se arsyja pse 30 fotografi per konkurs dhe jo me teper ashte kufizimi teknik ne strukturen e sondazhit qe lejon vetem 30 opsione maksimumi. Ajo qe tha Elian70 mbi nje seleksionim te fotografive me te mira, dhe refuzim te pjesmarrjes se fotografive me kualitet te dobet, eshte dicka qe mund te konsiderohet. Kush vendos se cila fotografi ka vlera per te konkuruar dhe cila jo, ngelet pikepyetje! Mbase 5 persona te zgjedhur nga ju, te cilet nuk do jene ne dijeni te autoresise.


per mendimin tim, sic e thashe me lart le te vendose STAFI per seleksionimin e
fotove ne padijeni te emrave te postuesve sepse jane ata qe sponsorizojne konkursin, sigurisht nen drejtimin tend pasi ideja eshte e jotja dhe duket qe ke shume informacion ne kete fushe dhe s'besoj qe njeri te diskutoje pasi i zbatohemi rregullave. e kam te qarte qe stafi mund ose s'ka shume ide te 
qarta per fotografine por nen kujdesin ose nderhyrjen tende te krijohet nje
bindje e pergjithshme. Te pakten kualiteti i nje fotografie te dobet sigurisht 
eshte e lehte te kuptohet, sbesoj te kete probleme ne kete. Veshtire mund te jete
konkursi final, por besoj qe deri atehere mund te konsultoheni edhe me ndonje fotograf profesionist.
respekt Elian_70

----------


## BvizioN

*Ne lidhje me autoresine e fotografive.*

Te gjithe e dime se sa veshtire eshte vertetimi i autoresise se fotografive, ne nje kohe kur ne net ndodhen qindra biliona fotografi te autoresive te ndryshme. 

Prandaj, mendimi im eshte ky (dhe kjo e eviton plotesisht vjedhjen)

Konkuruesi, kur ben nje fotografi per konkurs....e dublikon shkrepjen me nje version te dyte qe paraqet ne te emrin perdorues ne forum (si ne shembujt illustrues me poshte)

Kjo shkrepje e dyte nuk ka rendesi te jete e bukur. Mjafton te permbaje afersisht te njejtet elemente ne kompozim, dhe kamera te kete te njejte konfigurim. Te dyja keto fotografi dorezohen, dhe versioni i konkurimit shfaqet ne forum. Versioni i autoresise ngelet ne arkive si prove autoresie nese fotografija arrin ne suksesin qe synon te arrije. 

*1- Versioni per konkurim*



*2- Versioni per vertetimin e autoresise*



Si mendoni?

----------


## Altin1

Kjo ide eshte e mire po mund te ket njerez qe i kane bere fotografite kohe me perpara dhe ndoshta s'kane mundesi te bejne nje fotografi te dyte qe permban emrin.

----------

